# My doe tested positive for mastitis after 5 doses of Today



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I have talked with some of you about this. The first round I wasn't leaving it in long enough, because the vet didn't tell me it had to be in for 10 hours. He told me two! So anyway after 4 doses and the clumps returning, I did 5 more doses and I am using the full tube in one side. I finally got my test kit today and she was still positive! She is not sick and her milk looks fine, but is it safe to just keep doing the today until it clears testing? Since she has no fever and acts fine will giving LA200 shots do anything more for her? She is the first well behaved milker I have ever had (this is her first freshening), and she is a really nice looking goat all around. My son shows her and she did really well as a dry yearling (grand champion) so I don't want her udder to be ruined! Not to mention I would like to drink the milk!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: My doe tested positive for mastitis after 5 doses of Tod*

Pat Coleby says to give a heaped tsp each of dolomite and vitamin C powder, for three days or until the doe tests clear. Lead-free dolomite powder can be ordered from jollygerman.com.
She emphasizes that does that have the correct balance of calcium to magnesium will not get mastitis. She manages this by supplementing daily with dolomite.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: My doe tested positive for mastitis after 5 doses of Tod*

Oh, I forgot to mention, she is on day 2 of dolomite and vitamin c powder Thank you for offering that info., though, milkmaid! I found an article about it when searching about goat mastitis. I am also giving her Molly's herbal immune support tincture.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: My doe tested positive for mastitis after 5 doses of Tod*

:thumb: I hope she soon gets better for you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My doe tested positive for mastitis after 5 doses of Tod*

Because you didn't test her with the CMT due to not having it when her symptoms first appeared, you don't have anything to compare her results with.... I tested Binkey the same morning I was getting the blood clots and the test results were the consistency of Jello, not good at all when as I swirled, the purpleish blob literally bounced onto the floor. After 3 rounds of Today and results of CMT still showing positive but more slimey than Jello like, I waited 3 days and did another 3 infusions over 36 hours, After the first milkout, I tested on the 2nd and the results were "thinner" and I tested like a fanatic every milkout for 2 weeks until I was satisfied that she was healed....she also was getting 2000mg Vit C daily.

Now, because the Today med is suspended in peanut oil, it can take quite a few milkouts after the last tube to remove all of the residue.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: My doe tested positive for mastitis after 5 doses of Tod*

I did one full milkout this morning after dosing her with today last night, and left her for about 6 hours and then did the test. The milk and purple didn't mix but I wasn't sure what that meant. It seemed liquidy, still. I got on youtube and watched a video example done on a cow. It showed the good quarter as the milk and purple mixed well to make it a light purple color with not definition between the two. I stuck my finer in and could get the milk to kind of flap over my finger like a slime, but nothing gelled up a lot, but the purple stayed liquidy. I don't want her to get milk clots again...they were so hard to get out, and she was so hard to milk out. I also don't want to O.D. her on Today. Can anyone say stress?! I really need to order my "Goat Trauma" t-shirt...lol! Thank you all so much for your help with this!!

You know...sometimes I get so upset with things that go wrong, that I think I just want to sell the goats and be done with it. Then I think about all I have learned and what a shame it would be to waste it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My doe tested positive for mastitis after 5 doses of Tod*

The fact that theres still oil residue from the med in her udder would keep the solution from mixing.

I have done it this way too....much easier IMO, the solution and milk need to be equal amounts to be accurate.... take a tablespoon of solution and put it in a cereal bowl...then after wiping the spoon, measure a tablespoon of milk into the solution in the bowl and swirl....if it gels and makes a peak in the center she's positive, if it slightly gels with no peak, borderline and if it makes a grey purple color with a slight gel then goes liquid, she's fine.

You did mix the solution per directions right? LOL, When I got mine...I didn't realize the squirt bottle was marked where to add solution then water and I ended up going the difficult route and mixed up a half gallon of the test solution.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: My doe tested positive for mastitis after 5 doses of Tod*

Yes, I did mix it in the squirt bottle per directions...took me awhile to get it all figured out. I did think the instructions were confusing as far as the part where you get the milk in the paddle and then add the solution. I will try your way in the morning. That way it will have been 24 hours since the first post treatment milkout, plus one more tonight. It looked like the kid had been nursing that side this afternoon...she wasn't very full. I may have to separate them before testing again. Thanks!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: My doe tested positive for mastitis after 5 doses of Tod*

It looked good this morning! I just hope it stays that way!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My doe tested positive for mastitis after 5 doses of Tod*

:thumbup: Great to hear!


----------

